# New to REW help needed.



## sakuma (Nov 6, 2010)

Hi there Guys,
I am totally new to REW, I got an ADA processor that has the PEQ in it. I am about to order ECM8000 Mic and Tascam 122 pre amp. But problem here I got is I don't know where to start and what exactly is the step by step procedure of taking measurments. I am trying to tune my Home theatre setup. 
thanks.


----------



## paulspencer (May 11, 2007)

The process depends on what you are wanting to achieve. This is my take on how to do it for bass integration:

http://www.hifizine.com/2011/06/bass-integration-guide-part-1/

It's the no compromise approach.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

sakuma said:


> But problem here I got is I don't know where to start and what exactly is the step by step procedure of taking measurments.


Have you reviewed the REW Help Files and/or the  YouTube Tutorial video?

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## sakuma (Nov 6, 2010)

I have been doing reading and I have watched that video and i am slowly moving. Thank you Guys for the help. What equalizer I need to select, I got ADA Rhapsody. Is there an Auto EQ where REW tells what filters to apply measurement sweep?
BTW link for the REW file is not working.
Thanks 
Regards. Syed


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

I've fixed the REW help files link in Wayne's post, files are at http://www.hometheatershack.com/roomeq/wizardhelpv5/help_en-GB/html/index.html and are also available from the Help menu in REW. There is also a pdf copy on the REW site.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey sayed,



sakuma said:


> What equalizer I need to select, I got ADA Rhapsody. Is there an Auto EQ where REW tells what filters to apply measurement sweep?


REW only performs auto-EQ functions on the low frequencies. If you aren’t using one of the equalizers REW lists under the “EQ” tab, your best bet will be to manually equalize using the RTA function with pink noise. 

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## sakuma (Nov 6, 2010)

I downloaded the beta version as well and I found that I can select ADA PEQ equaliser from the selection of equalisers on REW. How do I find the auto eq option I couldn't find it and I will be happy with the just low end sorted but how low that auto eq go and from which frequency range the auto eq starts.thanks


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

The EQ features are in the EQ Window. The lower limit of the auto EQ is determined by the equaliser selected, for the ADA it is 20 Hz.


----------



## sakuma (Nov 6, 2010)

Sorry Gents I thought in Auto EQ, REW tells what filters to apply and I am unable to find the AUTO EQ option yet.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

In case you are still stuck, under "Filter tasks," click on "Match response to target." This starts the automated filter generation process. Is that what you meant?


----------



## sakuma (Nov 6, 2010)

AudiocRaver said:


> In case you are still stuck, under "Filter tasks," click on "Match response to target." This starts the automated filter generation process. Is that what you meant?



Thanks. I am sorry but how do I set target curve. I have tried clicking on Match response to target but it is greyed out I can't click it.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

sakuma said:


> Thanks. I am sorry but how do I set target curve. I have tried clicking on Match response to target but it is greyed out I can't click it.


There has to be an active measured curve in the main REW screen. It can either be one you just took, or one that had been previously saved and reopened. With a measured response curve loaded, _Match Response to Target_ should not be grayed out anymore.

The Target Settings allow you to create a target curve that is appropriate for your speakers and determined what part of the frequency response range will get corrected. Filter Tasks settings allow you to set how much filter correction to allow and how closely the anticipated curve should match the target curve. Here are some typical settings I used recently:
speaker type = full range
low-frequency slope = 24 DB per octave
target level (click on "set target level" to have REW determine the best target level)
match range = 50 Hz to 10 kHz for correction from the bass roll off point to the maximum allowed frequency
individual max boost = 3 DB
overall max boost = 3 DB
flatness range = 1 DB

Then hit Match Response To Target and watch the filter generation process go!


----------



## sakuma (Nov 6, 2010)

AudiocRaver said:


> There has to be an active measured curve in the main REW screen. It can either be one you just took, or one that had been previously saved and reopened. With a measured response curve loaded, _Match Response to Target_ should not be grayed out anymore.
> 
> The Target Settings allow you to create a target curve that is appropriate for your speakers and determined what part of the frequency response range will get corrected. Filter Tasks settings allow you to set how much filter correction to allow and how closely the anticipated curve should match the target curve. Here are some typical settings I used recently:
> speaker type = full range
> ...


Thanks Gents, Great stuff I just watched the filter generation process. So I need to copy those filters etc and put those in into the PEQ Correct?
Another thing in EQ Filters screen there are 5 columns of drop down menus which i can play with I believe but right next to those 5 columns there are solid 3 or 4 columns of readings which I can't change, what are those solid readings for do I need to use the solid ones or the ones in drop down menus are supposed to be used?
thanks again.
regards.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

sakuma said:


> So I need to copy those filters etc and put those in into the PEQ Correct?


Yes, that is correct.



> ...do I need to use the solid ones or the ones in drop down menus are supposed to be used?


I am not familiar with that piece of equipment. Can anyone else help here?


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

EQ filter screen. Are you talking about REW or the ADA's PEQ?

Can you provide a screen shot?


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

sakuma said:


> Another thing in EQ Filters screen there are 5 columns of drop down menus which i can play with I believe but right next to those 5 columns there are solid 3 or 4 columns of readings which I can't change, what are those solid readings for do I need to use the solid ones or the ones in drop down menus are supposed to be used?


Whoops, I misread your question before, beg pardon. The values for you to enter into your equalizer are the Type, Frequency, Gain, and Q values from Room EQ Wizard's _EQ Filters_ screen.:bigsmile: The drop-down menus give you the option of manually tweaking those values if you want to and seeing how those changes affect the anticipated equalization curve - an option for experienced users, but it can be fun and educational to play with them and see what they do. Be sure to save the computer generated set of values first.


----------



## sakuma (Nov 6, 2010)

Thanks Gents for your help.
I haven't got the equipment ready yet but I am trying to get hang of the REW before I use it on my setup I wanted to be familiar with it. I have been playing tones on my Laptop so I think now I know how to do measurements but I believe it is still a beginner level knowledge.
About Calibrating sound card, Is it just simple connecting from Tascam line out to it's own line in that is it and press calibrate, no need to connect to MIC or ADA as Line out is already engaged with Line in so ADA can't be connected.
And do we set the level during calibration process on our computer or that needed to be done on Tascam.
thanks again Gents.
regards. Syed


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

Keep us posted when you do carry out the PEQ, having done my own I would be very interested to hear how you got on.


----------



## sakuma (Nov 6, 2010)

Wull said:


> Keep us posted when you do carry out the PEQ, having done my own I would be very interested to hear how you got on.


Sure I will keep You guys posted. Going back to my previous questions
About Calibrating sound card, Is it just simple connecting from Tascam line Out to it's own line In that is it and press calibrate, no need to connect to MIC or ADA as Line Out is already engaged with Line In so ADA can't be connected.
And do we set the level during calibration process on our computer or that needed to be done on Tascam.


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

sakuma said:


> Sure I will keep You guys posted. Going back to my previous questions
> About Calibrating sound card, Is it just simple connecting from Tascam line Out to it's own line In that is it and press calibrate, no need to connect to MIC or ADA as Line Out is already engaged with Line In so ADA can't be connected.
> And do we set the level during calibration process on our computer or that needed to be done on Tascam.





> Is it just simple connecting from Tascam line Out to it's own line In that is it and press calibrate


Whilst connected to your pc/lap top via usb

I'm not that familiar with the Tascm, I use an Art Dual pre, with this I found I had to lower the Mic in level on my PC to produce a good Cal file.


----------



## sakuma (Nov 6, 2010)

Wull said:


> Whilst connected to your pc/lap top via usb
> 
> I'm not that familiar with the Tascm, I use an Art Dual pre, with this I found I had to lower the Mic in level on my PC to produce a good Cal file.


Thanks Wull.
Regards.


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

You may find this helpful?

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ibration-tascam-us-122mkii.html#axzz2DMYBjbx2


----------



## sakuma (Nov 6, 2010)

Wull said:


> You may find this helpful?
> 
> http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...ibration-tascam-us-122mkii.html#axzz2DMYBjbx2


Very useful info. Thanks.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

sakuma said:


> ...no need to connect to MIC or ADA as Line Out is already engaged with Line In so ADA can't be connected.


Correct, as neither of those has anything to do with calibrating the sound card itself.




> And do we set the level during calibration process on our computer or that needed to be done on Tascam.


Adjustments to both may be required. For the TASCAM, use the Line Out control. Keep in mind that _this is separate from setting the input level for the mic._ 

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## sakuma (Nov 6, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Correct, as neither of those has anything to do with calibrating the sound card itself.
> 
> 
> Adjustments to both may be required. For the TASCAM, use the Line Out control. Keep in mind that _this is separate from setting the input level for the mic._
> ...



Thanks guys, 
What do we do with caliberation file and how do we use it, Sorry i am unable to understand it. regards.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

http://www.hometheatershack.com/roomeq/wizardhelpv5/help_en-GB/html/soundcard.html#top

Open the Soundcard Preferences window and select the “Soundcard” tab. Then in the Calibration section, click “browse” to find and open your calibration file. This will load the file into the program.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## sakuma (Nov 6, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> http://www.hometheatershack.com/roomeq/wizardhelpv5/help_en-GB/html/soundcard.html#top
> 
> Open the Soundcard Preferences window and select the “Soundcard” tab. Then in the Calibration section, click “browse” to find and open your calibration file. This will load the file into the program.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I don't understand what calibration file is for i.e. what it's purpose. regards.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

It lets REW “add back” any deviations from flat response the soundcard might have, so that measurements “start” with flat response.

For instance, if the sound card starts to roll out below 40 Hz, and is -8 dB at 20 Hz, after installing the calibration file REW “makes” the soundcard flat down to 20 Hz. Otherwise that roll-out below 40 Hz would make your measurements down there inaccurate. Make sense?

The same thing applies to the measurement mic, too: The calibration file “makes” a less-than-perfect mic perfectly flat.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## sakuma (Nov 6, 2010)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> It lets REW “add back” any deviations from flat response the soundcard might have, so that measurements “start” with flat response.
> 
> For instance, if the sound card starts to roll out below 40 Hz, and is -8 dB at 20 Hz, after installing the calibration file REW “makes” the soundcard flat down to 20 Hz. Otherwise that roll-out below 40 Hz would make your measurements down there inaccurate. Make sense?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the help.
And I can select Mic caliberation file just like Card caliberation file by clicking on Mic tab Correct?
Can we apply both Card and Mic files before start or do we have to apply Card file first and after caliberation we apply Mic file.
regards.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes, the mic calibration is entered into REW as you described, via the Mic tab. It doesn’t matter which order you install the files. Just so long as they are both loaded before you measure.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## sakuma (Nov 6, 2010)

I have calibrated my Tascam and saved file, Now I want to ask this when we take calibration measurements for speakers do we make adjustment on the Tascam during calibration or once we have calibrated the Tascam we just plug and play every thing is done by REW no need to turn knobs of Tascam?
thanks for the help gents.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Once all the calibration files are loaded (mic and soundcard) you shouldn’t have to make anymore adjustments to the TASCAM. At that point any level adjustments can be made by your AV receiver.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

